# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  DuckBot from Jimmy Demello

## Airicist

Author - Jimmy Demello

----------


## Airicist

DuckBot

Published on May 1, 2016




> DuckBot using 3 servos. Still a work in progress.

----------


## Airicist

Duckbot 2

Published on May 4, 2016




> Added stronger legs (less flexible) and a longer neck. It's a one-eyed duck now.

----------


## Airicist

Duckbot 3 - battery powered robot with 3 servos

Published on May 4, 2016




> Final version of this 3 servo Duckbot running on batteries.

----------


## Airicist

Duckbot with 3 Servos (#4) - with Faceplant Recovery and Yoga Move

Published on May 7, 2016




> Here is my final video (probably) of a three servo duck robot that has a nice little recovery move if it falls on it's face and a yoga move at the end of the video. Amazing the movements you can get from 3 servos. I have a plan for a 4 servo duckbot now but the coding will start to get tiresome I imagine.

----------


## Airicist

Duckbot #5 with fall recovery

Published on May 10, 2016




> This is my final video of DuckBot that can get back on its feet after it falls. Pretty neat.

----------


## Airicist

Duckbot (#6) with fall sensor

Published on May 19, 2016




> DuckBot walks and falls a couple times and gets back up. Checks its sensor to know if it has fallen. SCA60C tiltmeter , Arduino Uno and 3 servos.

----------

